# Horseradish?



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Interested in any replies. I have a couple of plans in my garden that have been there for years now. I wonder if they are even harvestable?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Put a little under your mask and stamp out covid.

Guy who brought it in to work occasionally said keep dividing it to keep it from getting stringy and grind it outdoors.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Try out your OAV mask.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmmm, outdoors with my OAV respirator on might actually be the ticket. Thanks for the thoughts. J


----------

